# Moving From Ubuntu 7.10 x86 TO 8.04 x64



## gary4gar (Apr 19, 2008)

I am thinking of moving Ubuntu 7.10 x86 TO 8.04 x64.

So is the upgarde possible?

and how to back up settings..



```
~# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x2acb2acb

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1        1958    15727603+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda2            1959        3263    10482412+  83  Linux
/dev/sda3            3264        9729    51938145    7  HPFS/NTFS
```


----------



## praka123 (Apr 19, 2008)

simple answer=not possible.different architecture.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 19, 2008)

Okay then how to back up my settings?

i would Do a fresh install now


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 19, 2008)

Backup the needed settings folder (.folders under $HOME). Examples are like .purple for Pidgin, etc whichever you have customized.

(Don't forget to export your gnupg keys if you have created any. They're under ~/.gnupg)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 19, 2008)

Just archive the whole $HOME folder (except .thumbnails folders) and then restore each folder as and when required in the new setup.

For this reason, I always make a separate partition for /home. Saves me the backing up everytime I upgrade or switch distros.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 19, 2008)

okay i did


```
:~$ cd /media/Maxtor-320 #my external HDD
:~$ mkdir ubuntu_backup
:~$ sudo tar -cf backup.tar /home /etc
```

is that all i need to do?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 19, 2008)

yup.I got a separate /home partition on gentoo this time .
esp after reading *this *thread


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks, will install today


----------

